
IPhone Alarms Still Aren’t Working - harscoat
http://www.mobilecrunch.com/2011/01/03/psa-iphone-alarms-still-arent-working/
======
mooism2
I wonder whether news of the Android text messaging bug came out this week
because the iPhone alarm bug was in the news again?

~~~
ygtckr
Now you got me suspicious too. Mr. Jobs is perfect at this kind of stuff. He
always say "Hey! my product has a few flaws, but it has fewer flaws than our
competitors. Don't worry, we are still the best."

But as an iPhone user, I must say that you can't find time to text if you are
two hours late.

